# Evolution



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

OK, So I pick up my step sons science book the other day and was thumbing through it.. Low and behold I stumble upon The Theory Of Evolution..I found a pic of the progression of man from Ape to human..
How do you all feel about our schools teaching our kids that we came from APES!!!!! To me it's not only the goofiest thing ever but also contradictory to what most parents teach their children..
I was taught that god was the creator of all things....
It's no wonder that SOME youth of today is so messed up...


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

you dont want to here my response...


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

you already know my thoughts on this subject


----------



## AmandaMichelle (Mar 7, 2007)

I come from a non-religious background, so I'll just leave it at that. :thumbsup:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I don't see why evolution couldn't have been God's way of creating us. There's always such a divide between Christianity and Science, and to me, whenever I learn something new and scientific, I think, wow, so that's how God did it. Does that make sense? I know that the Bible says that God created us in his image, and he made the world in seven days, but what is seven days to the Lord? The Bible also says God knows no time. One day is the same as ten thousand years. And who's to say we're not still evolving? There's not as much physical differences between races anymore. Maybe we won't truly be his image until we truly are one race, one perfect combination of everything. I don't know. I just know that everything was designed too perfectly to have just happened randomly, and there is still a WHOLE lot about this planet that we don't know. But, that is the very definition of FAITH. Believing in something with all of your heart even though there is no proof, evidence, or logic that suggests it's true. 
Sorry to ramble guys....


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

What are your feelings about this subject being taught in our schools..
I can't believe that people tolerate this when we cant teach creation too and leave it for the kids to decide...
IMO, Both should be taught or nothing at all....
FYI, I don't care if you believer or not, I want to know how yall feel about these being taught in public schools..LOL

P.S. My lord told me to forgive them for they know not what they do...


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

ericschevy said:


> What are your feelings about this subject being taught in our schools..
> I can't believe that people tolerate this when we cant teach creation too and leave it for the kids to decide...
> IMO, Both should be taught or nothing at all....
> FYI, I don't care if you believer or not, I want to know how yall feel about these being taught in public schools..LOL
> ...


To be honest...I dont even remember this being taught when I was in school...must of been the class I slept through or weaseled my way out of. lol....I dont think it should be taught in school either if your not going to give both sides.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

on a side note faith has always reminded me of the force from starwars lol. when the going gets tuff and theres no clear explanation, what do they always tell you.... have faith ... use the force lol.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

wheezie said:


> on a side note faith has always reminded me of the force from starwars lol. when the going gets tuff and theres no clear explanation, what do they always tell you.... have faith ... use the force lol.


LMAO...Good one..


----------



## zamora209 (Dec 12, 2006)

What gets on my nerves is that they teach it as fact,I can't remember how many times I have gotten in trouble in Bio class for arguing with the Teacher.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

they never taught it as fact at my school i mean come on it is called the THEORY of evolution.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

well,my opinion is this,they should refrence "both"evolution and religion,but they should not get to deep into either...
they should state that humans closest ancestors are primates and that there are also many religions in the world that have theroys on the creation of man,and they should not focus on one religion being right or wrong...
and that is that,very safe and p.c......


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I see nothing wrong with teaching this. I believe that if we are open to new ideas and teach our children to be open minded we will have less problems in the world. It is from the bible that the KKK got their beliefs that the black man is a lesser being than the white man we are still battling that one. That is just plain ol wrong. The bible is a book with a lot of good stories that we can use to base our lives upon but for me it is just a book not the only truth. I happen to be a pagen by the way. And if people don't like me because of that then that is fine they are missing out on knowing a great person. I would think that if we taught that we all came from the same single cell than we are no better than any other living being on the planet. The amino acids thymine,cytocine,adenine and guinine that makes up our DNA is the same in every living thing. So we can not be that different.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

I attended parochial school and although the religious view of creation was taught, the scientific one was mentioned as well. 

There's different strokes for different folks and you have a right to believe in whichever you want.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Keep in mind that my lord said "Forgive them for they know not what they do".
Therefore I am not a hater..I must say that it amazes me that anyone can look to the heavens and think that every thing you see and don't see, every thing around you and far from you is here "Just because", (Basically what it boils down to). Believe it or not, My half brother used to be an Atheist.
One day out of the blue he asked me why I believe in god. I replied," it amazes me that anyone can look to the heavens and think that every thing you see and don't see, every thing around you and far from you is here "Just because". I told him don't you think it's strange that in a place so big that there are absolutely no limits (Space) that this is the only grain of sand in the sand box that has intelligent life, a place that has an intelligent, thinking,
soulful man on it??? He replied, Well the conditions on earth are just right for life to thrive..I replied, You think that this is he only golden grain of sand in the sand box? He replied, Yeah that is strange aint it!!! I told him, This is the very foundation of my faith my friend, this is my idea of a Divine plan,why is it that nothing can be truly explained. In other words, Why does anything exist? I said, You see, you have no foundation for your belief but I do for mine!!!!He is a devout christian now...


----------



## zamora209 (Dec 12, 2006)

:goodpost:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I think that it should be taught. They're gonna hear about it, wether you agree with it or not. If they're not completely informed on both sides, how can they TRULY believe in either side. You have to understand both sides of an argument before you can make an informed argument as to why it can't be so.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Good post Betty, you are right we need to beable to look at very thing from both side

Eric why do you think that there is only a male God. I happen to believe that there are both Gods and Goddess. How could a male God know what to create in a woman to make her beable to bear life? 

I still think that it is possible we all came from one life form. I guess we will never know for sure. Have any of you watched Inherit the Wind. Man that was a good movie.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

MY MIKADO said:


> Have any of you watched Inherit the Wind. Man that was a good movie.


What's it about? I'll have to check it out. I like the movie "What Dreams May Come." (I think that's the name of it. The Robin Williams movie where his family dies and he "saves" his wife from Hell.)


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i dont really claim to be of any organized religon but i attend a mosque on fridays and really enjoy it


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> Good post Betty, you are right we need to beable to look at very thing from both side
> 
> Eric why do you think that there is only a male God. I happen to believe that there are both Gods and Goddess. How could a male God know what to create in a woman to make her beable to bear life?
> 
> I still think that it is possible we all came from one life form. I guess we will never know for sure. Have any of you watched Inherit the Wind. Man that was a good movie.


LOL, Because he "IS" the barer of life and everlasting..I don't "SHUN" you,
You believe in "A" god. Weather it be male or female or both doesn't really matter, the aspect of it makes it simalar..


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

wheezie said:


> i dont really claim to be of any organized religon but i attend a mosque on fridays and really enjoy it


What exactly is that Wayne???


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

smokey_joe said:


> I think that it should be taught. They're gonna hear about it, wether you agree with it or not. If they're not completely informed on both sides, how can they TRULY believe in either side. You have to understand both sides of an argument before you can make an informed argument as to why it can't be so.


Exactly..:thumbsup:


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

ericschevy said:


> What exactly is that Wayne???


its like a muslium church.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Inherit the Wind is the monkey trial. It has Spencer Tracy in it. It is when the teacher Scopes is put on trial for teaching evolution. It is really good.

I don't believe in Chritainity because they have caused more wars then anything else the number of deaths from fighting over the bible is higher then all the wars combined. I don't SHUN you either Eric you have every right to believe what you want to just I do.

Wayne I have study muslim religion just like alot of other religions there are many good things that I think should be part of everyday living. 

I guess I could say that my religion is simple I treat every one the way I like to be treated, I respect all life and I'm thankfull for everyday.

I hope you have a great day and a nice weekend. up:


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

well heres my deal,i look up at the stars and i dont care why they are there,i just deal with it and live life.Theres alot of real bad things going on in the world,and i have my own life to live,im not gonna waste my time philosophiying about creation,plus the facts that it makes absolutly no sence,ive yet to see one miricale in my life,i have seen alot of hard reality,but no divine miracles.
There was american indians living off the land only a few hundred years ago,there is indians in the rain forest walking around with goards over there penis and giant rings in there lips,a few thosand years ago humans were living in caves[or was it millions,hehe]and ridding dinosaures instead of cars,evolution makes sence to me,miracles do not.
Also if someone is so hung up on these issues why not enroll your kid in a christian school?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

cane76 said:


> well heres my deal,i look up at the stars and i dont care why they are there,i just deal with it and live life.Theres alot of real bad things going on in the world,and i have my own life to live,im not gonna waste my time philosophiying about creation,plus the facts that it makes absolutly no sence,ive yet to see one miricale in my life,i have seen alot of hard reality,but no divine miracles.
> There was american indians living off the land only a few hundred years ago,there is indians in the rain forest walking around with goards over there penis and giant rings in there lips,a few thosand years ago humans were living in caves[or was it millions,hehe]and ridding dinosaures instead of cars,evolution makes sence to me,miracles do not.
> Also if someone is so hung up on these issues why not enroll your kid in a christian school?


I think your missing the point Cane, There are two sides to every story.
Yet they only teach ONE. I don't have a problem (Per say) with evolution.
It's just the fact that they teach it as the ONLY "Theory"..
Do you see what I'm getting at?? Evolution is very real, no doubt. I just think the human equation should be left out...It's too contradictory/controversial.
JMO.......

As for miracles, I think that is just an exploitation of coincidence and circumstance..It would not be "YOUR" life if someone was to intervene.

FYI to ALL, No hard feelings, just good topic..I still respect yall..LOL:cheers: 
And I'm not Religious, just spiritual...HUGE DIFFERENCE.
I work with a CATHOLIC that I just can't stand, Always preaching!!!!
I believe ones Religion should be kept to himself!!!!


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

well the reason is this,its public school,with many diffrent races and religions and diffrent beliefs...
You cant tell the story of christ and creation and teach it as fact to others who may be jews,hindus islamic or just straight up non religious,it's wrong,keep religion out of public schools,if its really a real concern,enroll your kids in private christian schools....
Also,definetly no hard feelings,i hate religious or political discusions,reminds me of when i was a teenager and people getting high or tripping and getting all deep into a bunch of nonsence and trying to figure out the key to life,i hated that,next thing you know pink floyds "the wall" was put on.religous/political discusions suck...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Ithink destiny plays a big part in our lives. I think that our life is already mapped out and we are just pawns in a big ol game. As for miracles they are all around you everyday. Life is a miracle. Have a good one guys.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

Also,definetly no hard feelings,i hate religious or political discusions,reminds me of when i was a teenager and people getting high or tripping and getting all deep into a bunch of nonsence and trying to figure out the key to life,i hated that,next thing you know pink floyds "the wall" was put on.religous/political discusions suck...



LOL man that brought back some memories lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

My family never got high or tripped but we had awsome talks about religion and politics it was great my parents were so open minded it was great I miss it.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> Ithink destiny plays a big part in our lives. I think that our life is already mapped out and we are just pawns in a big ol game. As for miracles they are all around you everyday. Life is a miracle. Have a good one guys.


life is either a miracle or the most ordinary common thing around..as far as i know a miracle is like somebody walking on water or coming back from the dead.actually i need a miracle & if they are so common then please somebody put a couple million in my bank account,times are ruff and i got bills to pay....
amen....


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

cane76 said:


> life is either a miracle or the most ordinary common thing around..as far as i know a miracle is like somebody walking on water or coming back from the dead.actually i need a miracle & if they are so common then please somebody put a couple million in my bank account,times are ruff and i got bills to pay....
> amen....


This is why I have always liked you, you can make lite of every situation!!
Rep point to you all for not BLOWING this out of proportion...:cheers:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Cane I don't think you need all that money so if by chance this miracle happens then send a little my way. I will do likewise.


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

I was raised religious, but am no longer really big on religion.

I believe in evolution, and believe there is plenty hard scientific evidence to support it. I think the idea of teaching kids in school anything other than evolution would be incredibly ignorant.

I believe it also wouldn't be such a big deal if the fundamentalist christian groups made it such a big deal (and make other things such a big deal even when there is scientific proof)... Hell, who has heard of the whole ordeal going on with the grand canyon right now?

Edit: I'd like to clarify also that I'm in no way against christianity, I am against fundamentalists (of any religion or beliefe) that blow everything way out of proportion. I also don't think less of anyone else for their beliefs, but I do think less of people who try to shove them down others throats. Arguably, you could say this is what schools are doing, but I don't believe so, as there is plenty of scientific fact in this case, and I honestly believe religion (any religion) doesn't belong in school or government.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

i agree with you fully,and also respect everyones opinions a bunch,as long as there presented respectfully and with open mind im cool with them.I also totally understand that folks raised in the south or bible belt are just religious straight up,its the normal thing.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

one more point must be adressed.
it was asked on the other site
"If we evolved from monkeys then why are they still around?",well the apbt evolved from wolves and there still around,you know what im saying,it aint brain surgery.I also know,& know for a fact im a animal,i feel it,i was born,i bleed and feel pain and die also like a animal,the only diffrence between me and a gorrilla is that i have self realization and they may also even have that,that gorilla coco learned a couple hundred human words and understood them and communicated through sign language,sh#@,she could probably communicate better than me...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I thought it was neat I had talked to my son about this asking him what he thought he has looked into many different religion already at the age of 14 he thought that yes maybe we did come from apes. Well Wednesday on the Simponson's that is what the show was all about they were teahing evolution in the schooland Flanders thought it was wrong and Lisa stood up to them. My son thought that it was a good one and yeah he is more convinced that we come from apes. 

I just wanted to let you all know how much I have enjoyed this thread and how we kept it clean. You all are great and I just wanted to say thank you.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

cane76 said:


> one more point must be adressed.
> it was asked on the other site
> "If we evolved from monkeys then why are they still around?",well the apbt evolved from wolves and there still around,you know what im saying,it aint brain surgery.I also know,& know for a fact im a animal,i feel it,i was born,i bleed and feel pain and die also like a animal,the only diffrence between me and a gorrilla is that i have self realization and they may also even have that,that gorilla coco learned a couple hundred human words and understood them and communicated through sign language,sh#@,she could probably communicate better than me...


Cane , Do you pop into our "Secret Place" occasionally??? LOL

Yes, I have watched those Doc's on Coco too, they are great...

Maybe we did come from apes, maybe it's just that "We" are superior or just too advanced and we just don't under stand their way of being..Maybe we are just like them, we just don't know it because they can't speak..."Maybe"!!!!!!!!!

Here's a thought though, I would rather spend my short time here on earth believing and have it not be true than spend it not believing with an itch in the back of my brain thinking maybe it was and end up spending eternity hanging out with Adolf and Saddam...Food for thought..
With all do respect...:cheers:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> I thought it was neat I had talked to my son about this asking him what he thought he has looked into many different religion already at the age of 14 he thought that yes maybe we did come from apes. Well Wednesday on the Simponson's that is what the show was all about they were teahing evolution in the schooland Flanders thought it was wrong and Lisa stood up to them. My son thought that it was a good one and yeah he is more convinced that we come from apes.
> 
> I just wanted to let you all know how much I have enjoyed this thread and how we kept it clean. You all are great and I just wanted to say thank you.


Don't get mad for what we are saying on the other forum, we are just playin around..Keep in mind though that you are probably out numbered there..
With all do respect.....
I do enjoy chatting with you yuno....:angel:


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

ericschevy said:


> Cane , Do you pop into our "Secret Place" occasionally??? LOL
> :


yeah i do,i like to hear the things people say when they think there only around friends,does that make me a troll?
Anyways,I watched a very interesting documentry on the story of "cain and able".It is said that that particular story has been used and altered thousands of times to justify horrable acts such as the nazi/hitler crap,neo nazis.I do believe it was said that hitler was avenging the killing of able,and he believed cain was the first ancestor of all jews,jesus also was a jew so how can one be rightous and one be bad?also cain didnt know that he was killing his brother or even what killing was so how could it be wrong?
to many friggen questions but a interesting story.
I think hitler was just strung out on meth,that was his main issue....visions of grandure.....


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

yeah i do,i like to hear the things people say when they think there only around friends,does that make me a troll?

LOL, No..I will just call you Curious George..LOL
You should join though, you have a lot to offer, you should spread the wealth!

Cain and Able, I will have to look into that...HMMMMMM

I'm going to jump the gun though and and say they were Evil nonetheless...


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Well, I looked into it and it was a good story..
The way I read it is that God had punished him for spilling his brothers blood, He told him that since he had spilled his blood in the field that he would have to find food elsewhere, and the lord would not help him.
Meaning he was on his own from now on...

On a side note: Someone on another forum has a signature that says,
"Know God, Know Peace"
"No God No peace"

I kinda like that...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Eric how do know that you won't be with Hitler or others like him. If one can profess taking Jesus as your savior at the very end and still be accepted into the kingdom of heaven then you are most likely gonna be with alot of riff-raff. 

Interesting documenty Cane I would have like to have seen it. 

I still think that is is possible to have come from apes. We have a language that is spoken but all living things have a language. Deer communicate with each other. All animals do just because we don't undestand it doesn't mean that there isn't one.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

mikado,
i like you,you seem very well grounded and rational good traits in a human and a dog owner,and way to stand up against ignorant comments on the other form,how can people be so sure of something they've never even researched at all,roflmao............................................
I question everything,some question nothing at all....


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

cane76 said:


> yeah i do,i like to hear the things people say when they think there only around friends,does that make me a troll?
> Anyways,I watched a very interesting documentry on the story of "cain and able".It is said that that particular story has been used and altered thousands of times to justify horrable acts such as the nazi/hitler crap,neo nazis.I do believe it was said that hitler was avenging the killing of able,and he believed cain was the first ancestor of all jews,jesus also was a jew so how can one be rightous and one be bad?also cain didnt know that he was killing his brother or even what killing was so how could it be wrong?
> to many friggen questions but a interesting story.
> I think hitler was just strung out on meth,that was his main issue....visions of grandure.....


you need to post there sucka lol


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

cane76 said:


> and way to stand up against ignorant comments on the other form,how can people be so sure of something they've never even researched at all,roflmao.............................................


Like Eric said it was the way I was raised. Just b/c I havent read the bible doesnt mean I don't know whats in it.... BTW I didnt see any ignorant comments.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

TashasLegend said:


> Like Eric said it was the way I was raised. Just b/c I havent read the bible doesnt mean I don't know whats in it.... BTW I didnt see any ignorant comments.


if you havent read/researched the bible then "HOW" do you know whats in it?
now that truely is a miracle...


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

cane76 said:


> if you havent read/researched the bible then "HOW" do you know whats in it?
> now that truely is a miracle...


Well, For one, My brother spent 7 years in prison and has read it numerous times, My father retired and has read it several times, and I watch a local network bible study EVERY morning before work,(Not holy Rollers either) verse by verse as it is written, I consider these credible sources..I'm no SPRING CHICKEN..LOL
Although I have not read it first hand, I get the jist of it...
Even if I was to read it ,It wouldn't change a thing...:angel:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

TashasLegend said:


> Like Eric said it was the way I was raised. Just b/c I havent read the bible doesnt mean I don't know whats in it.... BTW I didnt see any ignorant comments.


He's talking about when I said, Why are there still apes, did only a few of them feel the need to "Evolve"...
Seems to me that they would realize that being a human would be much more beneficial and the rest of them would follow suit...
Why some of them lagged behind?, I dunno...
With the knowledge that I do have from evolution from an animal or plant aspect I understand that their surrounding play the biggest part in the process.
Why would an Ape benefit from using tools and planning things out in one part of the earth but not the other?????


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

ericschevy said:


> He's talking about when I said, Why are there still apes, did only a few of them feel the need to "Evolve"...
> Seems to me that they would realize that being a human would be much more beneficial and the rest of them would follow suit...
> Why some of them lagged behind?, I dunno...
> With the knowledge that I do have from evolution from an animal or plant aspect I understand that their surrounding play the biggest part in the process.
> Why would an Ape benefit from using tools and planning things out in one part of the earth but not the other?????


nah,im not really talking about you or only you,and anyways ignorance just means not knowing any better,thats all,its[ignorance] only a permenant thing when coupled by stubborness.[evolution]Is all about survivial of the fittest really,thats why only ceartin creatures sucseed and others fail and eventually become extinct,sh#@ this is just the tip of the ice berg,forget about it,you dont even want to know my beliefs on the population and humans breeding,cull and cull hard....


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

cane76 said:


> nah,im not really talking about you or only you,and anyways ignorance just means not knowing any better,thats all,its[ignorance] only a permenant thing when coupled by stubborness.[evolution]Is all about survivial of the fittest really,thats why only ceartin creatures sucseed and others fail and eventually become extinct,sh#@ this is just the tip of the ice berg,forget about it,you dont even want to know my beliefs on the population and humans breeding,cull and cull hard....


That's great , we finally agree on something..LOL:cheers: 
Maybe instead of teaching teenagers abstance they should be taught culling...LOL


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well I don't know about culling because I don't understand it completely. I do feel that we should have a cross the board death penalty. Or do what they do in other places you lose a hand or a finger for stealing and so on.

Cane I like you too. Thank you.


I'm not sure that if you just have the jist of what the bible is all about you could still put your total beliefs in it. But to each their own.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

cane76 said:


> if you havent read/researched the bible then "HOW" do you know whats in it?
> now that truely is a miracle...


Like I said it was the way I was raised. Church and bible study(and other ways) teaches you whats in the bible You don't necessarily HAVE to read it.
(I'm also done w/ talking about religion. I don't like to b/c it brings out the ugly in people! )


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I watched a documentary on the Discovery Channel about an ape named Oscar. He was shunned by the other apes b/c he was so different. He was taken in by a couple that trained apes/monkeys for movies and tv shows. Well, he walked upright like humans all of the time. That was weird because most apes will use their arms. He never tried to mate with a female ape, but he tried to "molest" the elderly woman that took him in. He smoked cigars and mimiked humans, but never tried to act like the other apes. People thought he was creepy b/c there was something "human" about him. His dna was tested, but they found nothing different in him than the other apes. He was just strange. There's so much about our own planet we don't know, it's hard to say that nothing is still evolving. We don't even know half of what's in our oceans and they make up like what, 80% of the earth's surface??? And I'm not completely convinced that Earth is the only planet with life on it. (But that's something I won't go into. I don't think like anyone else on this note. I'd hate to make somebody have to listen to Pink Floyd)!!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Kiomi I think it show alot about us. Look at this thread it is 4 pages and we are bashing anyone. We are respectfull each other. I think as a board we have grown I'm proud of us.

Betty that would have been something to watch. I wonder what made him so different. It had to be something. Did you guys see those creatures that they found in the ocean over by Japan I think it was maybe it was the tip by Vietam. Anyways those fish looked prehistoric. I'm fasinated by all that we don't know yet about this planet.

Yeah I don't think this is the only place in the vast univesre that is like ours. There are problably alsortes of life out there.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> Kiomi I think it show alot about us. Look at this thread it is 4 pages and we are bashing anyone. We are respectfull each other. I think as a board we have grown I'm proud of us.


I didnt say anyone was bashing anyone. I said it brings out the ugly in people. Meaning I'm starting to get the feeling some are getting/or going to get ugly on the topic. (All it takes it one to say something not nice) So like I said I'm done w/ talking about it on this board.

Good topic though. And very interesting opinions. It's always good to hear someone else's opinion!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

MY MIKADO said:


> Betty that would have been something to watch. I wonder what made him so different. It had to be something. Did you guys see those creatures that they found in the ocean over by Japan I think it was maybe it was the tip by Vietam. Anyways those fish looked prehistoric. I'm fasinated by all that we don't know yet about this planet.


It was really cool. I wish I could remember everything, but I can't. The couple ended up selling him because he tried to have sex with the woman, and he ended up in some kind of wildlife rescue. It showed a few pictures of him, and he had the weirdest eyes I had ever seen. I might try to google it later and see if I can find a link to post.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> Well I don't know about culling because I don't understand it completely. I do feel that we should have a cross the board death penalty. Or do what they do in other places you lose a hand or a finger for stealing and so on.
> 
> Cane I like you too. Thank you.
> 
> I'm not sure that if you just have the jist of what the bible is all about you could still put your total beliefs in it. But to each their own.


What about me???????????Are we still cool?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

i think i remember the documentry,im a national geographic watching fool.
I also believe i could take to the wild and live out the rest of my life with a minimum of tools and weapons which would prove that not only am i human but also a animal,i am no better or worse than any living being,just diffrent...


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

smokey_joe said:


> It was really cool. I wish I could remember everything, but I can't. The couple ended up selling him because he tried to have sex with the woman, and he ended up in some kind of wildlife rescue. It showed a few pictures of him, and he had the weirdest eyes I had ever seen. I might try to google it later and see if I can find a link to post.


I seen it too and it was interesting, I also another about a small village somewhere over by Indonesia or something where all the people were walking on all fours, also interesting yet strange....


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

TashasLegend said:


> Like I said it was the way I was raised. Church and bible study(and other ways) teaches you whats in the bible You don't necessarily HAVE to read it.
> (I'm also done w/ talking about religion. I don't like to b/c it brings out the ugly in people! )


Don't go Kiomi, just keep a cool head..I know its hard to do but try it..LOL


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah religion and politics are usually the two big social no-no's. However I find it interesting to discuss and hear other opinions from time to time.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Judy said:


> Yeah religion and politics are usually the two big social no-no's. However I find it interesting to discuss and hear other opinions from time to time.


I didn't think for a minute it would go so far, and I also thought I was among other believers too..LOL

Oh well....:cheers:


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

ericschevy said:


> I didn't think for a minute it would go so far, and I also thought I was among other believers too..LOL
> 
> Oh well....:cheers:


yeah,you had no way of knowing the very beast himself was on the other side of the computer screen..


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

cane76 said:


> yeah,you had no way of knowing the very beast himself was on the other side of the computer screen..


ROTFLMFAO, Some how I knew you were going to say that, but it also raises another question...HMMMM..LOL


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

ericschevy said:


> Don't go Kiomi, just keep a cool head..I know its hard to do but try it..LOL


No I have a cool head. Its others I worry about! lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm going to try to google that too I would love to see Oscars eyes.

Yes Eric I think you are cool and I like you too.  

This has been the best thread on here for awhile IMO. I think about it alot wondering what the next person is going to bring up. Like I said before I miss these discussion like I had with my mom and dad. 

What do you all think of Deism? To me it makes alot of sence.


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

cane76 said:


> i agree with you fully,and also respect everyones opinions a bunch,as long as there presented respectfully and with open mind im cool with them.I also totally understand that folks raised in the south or bible belt are just religious straight up,its the normal thing.


I totally grew up in the heart of the "bible belt" and yes being religious is just the "normal" thing if you are not people treat you like you are less of a person...it has given me almost a disdain for religion. I do not oppose religion nor do I have any less respect for people of religon...but here anyone who is religious no matter what demomination firmly believes you should be what they are and constantly shoves it down your throat....

More to the topic however , if my child ever came home from school and I found out they were teaching "creation" to him I would make SURE it stopped!!!!! Religion does not belong in school or in government...that's why there is a "separation of church and state".

Evolution is a theory with a lot of physical evidence behind it..... it's the direct result of survival of the fittest (natural selection if you prefer to call it that) I think this is a big part of science and not to teach it would be wrong.

Religion is something that belongs at home or in church , so essentially if you think your child should learn it , it should be your responsibility to teach them or do as Cane suggested and put them in a Christian school. IMO


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

cherol said:


> I totally grew up in the heart of the "bible belt" and yes being religious is just the "normal" thing if you are not people treat you like you are less of a person...it has given me almost a disdain for religion. I do not oppose religion nor do I have any less respect for people of religon...but here anyone who is religious no matter what demomination firmly believes you should be what they are and constantly shoves it down your throat....
> 
> More to the topic however , if my child ever came home from school and I found out they were teaching "creation" to him I would make SURE it stopped!!!!! Religion does not belong in school or in government...that's why there is a "separation of church and state".
> 
> ...


Sure there is evidence in a lot of species however they teach it as fact even though is called a theory, when there is more than one theory and they only teach one it's like "Hey, its this or nothing kid"...These are also our kids mentors teaching this..Why not teach creation as one of the theory's and keep them BOTH objectionable???? They both have their strong points and they both have their weak ones..To me it's like telling the story of Goldie locks and the three bears but only mentioning the three bears.. What goes through the mind of these kids who do believe, It's like the elephant in the living room, YUP there he is sitting on the couch!!! Is anyone going to say any thing?!!!Keep in mind that I don't object to the schools teaching my kids evolution, I only posted this topic as an OBSEVATION...All it takes is one or two atheists to complain about creation being taught but MILLIONS of believers put up with evolution being taught..I guess the statement "Turn the other cheek" would apply to this...With all do respect..LOL


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

ericschevy said:


> I didn't think for a minute it would go so far, and I also thought I was among other believers too..LOL
> 
> Oh well....:cheers:


dude there are plenty of belivers[christian] on this site,im just not one..
i believe in the earth and i believe in individuality and mental strength.
mikado,
im not sure what deism is,ill look it up.....


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

cane76 said:


> dude there are plenty of belivers[christian] on this site,im just not one..
> i believe in the earth and i believe in individuality and mental strength.
> mikado,
> im not sure what deism is,ill look it up.....


I'm sure there is, but they are probably afraid to comment ..LOL


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

"Deism is a religious philosophy and movement that became prominent in England, France, and the United States in the 17th and 18th centuries. Deists typically reject supernatural events (prophecy, miracles) and divine revelation prominent in organized religion, along with holy books and revealed religions that assert the existence of such things. Instead, deists hold that religious beliefs must be founded on human reason and observed features of the natural world, and that these sources reveal the existence of one God or supreme being."

Id have to agree with that,although i wouldnt call my self a deist,at least i dont think,lol....I have a hard time understanding some things,hehe...


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

ericschevy said:


> I'm sure there is, but they are probably afraid to comment ..LOL


ya,people get very sensitive from time to time on this particular site,its a great site by the way,but i think the sensitive nature of it has hurt it from time to time with all the bans,hurt feeling and people splitting with hurt feelings,ya gotta have a thick skin when talking apbts,especialy when your mixing in a little religion,lol.....:angeldevi


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm not sure why you are having a hard time with evolution being taught as fact and none at all with the saying the Bible is fact they are on the same playing field as far as I'm concerned.

Yes we need to keep religion out of public schools it just doesn't belong there. I remember when I was in grade school and they had religious instruction and the kids would be bus to area churches. I felt so left out. In the long run it was good for me as I got to go with friends to their churches and I had my mom and dad at home to help me sort out all my feelings.

Yes I think I fall into the Deist range at times. Yeah there is a God that created the world but He/She said the heck with us as we make more messes. 

Don't all pitbull owners have thick skins. I have a double maybe triple whammy. Native American poor and a pitbull owner. Sticks and stones people.:angeldevi


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> Don't all pitbull owners have thick skins.


nope most are incredibly sensitive...


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

One more thing to consider.
I dont know how many of you are familiar with medical research and animal testing,vivesection what ever you want to call it,there is a major reason why they use monkeys[resuhus macaques]sp? and chimps for there tests,its because they are the closest living being to man of any other,I used to make deliverys to the primate research center in davis california when i worked for ucd,theyed shoot human "aids" into those monkeys then test experimental drugs on them,all kinds of weird stuff,it was a scary spot for sure,and it smelled like a hospital......


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yep monkeys are closest to humans. IMO I think they drug companies should use all the scumbags living in the prisons I'm not talk those with petty stuff but if you killed someone or molested a child are you are in jail then you are a guinea pig for the drug companies.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

cane76 said:


> One more thing to consider.
> I dont know how many of you are familiar with medical research and animal testing,vivesection what ever you want to call it,there is a major reason why they use monkeys[resuhus macaques]sp? and chimps for there tests,its because they are the closest living being to man of any other,I used to make deliverys to the primate research center in davis california when i worked for ucd,theyed shoot human "aids" into those monkeys then test experimental drugs on them,all kinds of weird stuff,it was a scary spot for sure,and it smelled like a hospital......


Yup, I heard somewhere that they share 90 somthin % of the same DNA..
Which makes sense, they do look and act like a lot of humans I know..LOL.
Witch is why in that documentary we were talking about earlier they were suspecting Beastality...LMAO I personally believe that was just an elaborate science experiment, or just a freak of nature...


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

http://www.rense.com/general67/oliver.htm

Hope that link works. That's the info on Oliver, the "Humanzee." I'm not saying he's a missing link or anything, but it is very strange....


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is very interesting Betty thanks for posting that.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

smokey_joe said:


> http://www.rense.com/general67/oliver.htm
> 
> Hope that link works. That's the info on Oliver, the "Humanzee." I'm not saying he's a missing link or anything, but it is very strange....


Interesting indeed...Thanks...


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

wow,thats definetly a trip....


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

We bought a new book yesterday the "Witches Spell-a-day" it is very interesting on March 24th it talks about the seed sowing spell. I should tell you a spell is not a curse it is a blessing anyways it says

In Scotland grain seeds were ritually perpared before being sown in the sacred Earth. Three days before sowing the seeds were sprinkled with clear cold water as the water-beared walked in a sunwise direction. The person performing the ritual invoked the christain trinity in later times, a replacement for the Sacred Three ( the gods,the ancestors and the land) which were venerated in earlier times. The ritual took place sometime between the Imbloc and Spring Equinox. A variety of charms were spoken before the seeds were planted. 

I thought this was neet and would share it.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

MY MIKADO said:


> We bought a new book yesterday the "Witches Spell-a-day" it is very interesting on March 24th it talks about the seed sowing spell. I should tell you a spell is not a curse it is a blessing anyways it says
> 
> In Scotland grain seeds were ritually perpared before being sown in the sacred Earth. Three days before sowing the seeds were sprinkled with clear cold water as the water-beared walked in a sunwise direction. The person performing the ritual invoked the christain trinity in later times, a replacement for the Sacred Three ( the gods,the ancestors and the land) which were venerated in earlier times. The ritual took place sometime between the Imbloc and Spring Equinox. A variety of charms were spoken before the seeds were planted.
> 
> I thought this was neet and would share it.


Hmmm.... interesting......


----------



## konked (Mar 27, 2007)

AmandaMichelle said:


> I come from a non-religious background, so I'll just leave it at that. :thumbsup:


Yeah, same here...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I think even if your non-religious you still must have beliefs. I use to keep all my thought on stuff to myself for far that some would think me wierd but I'm weird I know it and hey I'm proud of it. If you don't like me because I don't have the same god as you well I guess that is your loss.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> I think even if your non-religious you still must have beliefs. I use to keep all my thought on stuff to myself for far that some would think me wierd but I'm weird I know it and hey I'm proud of it. If you don't like me because I don't have the same god as you well I guess that is your loss.


I agree, And could you imagine this world if everyone was truly the same?
It would be extremely boring..LOL
It would be like the entire population of earth being all twins...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

YIKES that would be boooorrring.

Hey did you guys see the different threads listed at teh top of the page how coolis that.


----------



## RescuePits (Mar 4, 2007)

TashasLegend said:


> Like I said it was the way I was raised. Church and bible study(and other ways) teaches you whats in the bible You don't necessarily HAVE to read it.
> (I'm also done w/ talking about religion. I don't like to b/c it brings out the ugly in people! )


It's scary to me that you follow a book you haven't even read. I bet if you actually sat down and read it, you would be appalled by about 80% of it. It is a violent, misogynistic, disgusting book.

It is my opinion that creationism has absolutely no place in the classroom, regardless of whether evolution is being taught or not. Keep the teaching of creationism in the churches and at home, where it belongs.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

RescuePits said:


> It's scary to me that you follow a book you haven't even read. I bet if you actually sat down and read it, you would be appalled by about 80% of it. It is a violent, misogynistic, disgusting book.


Like I said before you dont necessarily have to read it to know whats in it. Just like I know alot of things from the Quran(I think thats the way its spelled. lol). And I havent read that.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

RescuePits said:


> It's scary to me that you follow a book you haven't even read. I bet if you actually sat down and read it, you would be appalled by about 80% of it. It is a violent, misogynistic, disgusting book.
> 
> It is my opinion that creationism has absolutely no place in the classroom, regardless of whether evolution is being taught or not. Keep the teaching of creationism in the churches and at home, where it belongs.


WOW, This thread is still going!!!
But your all for teaching spells, witchery, mysticism, astrology, Greek mythology and all that other Harry Pot Head crap?? (Sarcasm)


----------



## RescuePits (Mar 4, 2007)

TashasLegend said:


> *Like I said before you dont necessarily have to read it to know whats in it.* Just like I know alot of things from the Quran(I think thats the way its spelled. lol). And I havent read that.


Yes, you do. Bible school, bible group, and church "teachings" of the Bible are very watered down and just tell you the things you want to hear. The horrors of the bible are many, and unless you read them for yourself, you're surely not going to learn them in your church or bible study groups. How you can base your life around a book that you haven't even read is beyond me. Why haven't you taken the time to read it? It doesn't take a long time.


----------



## RescuePits (Mar 4, 2007)

ericschevy said:


> WOW, This thread is still going!!!
> *But your all for teaching spells, witchery, mysticism, astrology, Greek mythology and all that other Harry Pot Head crap??* (Sarcasm)


I am? Where did you get this from?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

RescuePits said:


> I am? Where did you get this from?


I didn't mean you per-say Generally speaking, We show no concern for teaching kids such things that are make believe and are not that far off from being grouped together in such categories that consist of outrageous beliefs yet for some strange reason people will lock up the brakes when is comes to creation..

IMO the reason the bible is watered down for kids is the fact that reality can be very grim!!!


----------



## RescuePits (Mar 4, 2007)

ericschevy said:


> I didn't mean you per-say Generally speaking, We show no concern for teaching kids such things that are make believe and are not that far off from being grouped together in such categories that consist of outrageous beliefs yet for some strange reason people will lock up the brakes when is comes to creation..


I'd have no problem with the teaching of creationism if it were "taught" like Harry Potter, mythology, etc....that it is nothing more than make believe and mythology. You don't give your kid a Harry Potter book or a book on astrology or Greek mythology and say, "Now, this is the way the world works, and if you don't believe it you will go to hell."



ericschevy said:


> IMO the reason the bible is watered down for kids is the fact that reality can be very grim!!!


The reality that the God of the bible is a monster? I agree. Don't want to scare off the kids too early.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I would like to know who decided that the Bible was the truth and the only truth and Wiccan, Druid, and greek mythology were not.

A little story on Easter. Did you all know that long ago the druids and other earth religions had a spring celebration it honored Ester the goddess of fertilely and all Gods and Goddess have an animal attached to them hers is the rabbit. The Church didn't want these people to practice their religion they wanted them to be catholic so they the church leaders said hey we have a spring celebration too it is the resurrection of Jesus and so to get the people in to the church they took some of the same things the Druids already had the rabbit and eggs. Same thing happened with the with of Jesus. If you read the bible jesus was not born in the middle of winter but again the Druids had the winter celebration. All the celebrations centered around the moon.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

RescuePits said:


> Yes, you do. Bible school, bible group, and church "teachings" of the Bible are very watered down and just tell you the things you want to hear. The horrors of the bible are many, and unless you read them for yourself, you're surely not going to learn them in your church or bible study groups. How you can base your life around a book that you haven't even read is beyond me. Why haven't you taken the time to read it? It doesn't take a long time.


Well you havent attended my church or anything else that I go to that invovles my religion so you wouldnt know. Do I follow my religion to a T. No I don't. I'll be the first to admit it. lol...I have looked into other religions but I chose to stick with this one.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

RescuePits said:


> You don't give your kid a Harry Potter book or a book on astrology or Greek mythology and say, "Now, this is the way the world works, and if you don't believe it you will go to hell."


Whoa! You cant speak generally. My mom or any of my family member said anything close to that to me. I don't know who told you thats the way Christians are but that is sooo wrong....BTW I have no problem with Harry Potter. If I ever have kids and they want to watch it I dont see a problem with it. But they will be brought up in some kind of religion and later on down the road they want to explore another religion I have no problem with that.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

MY MIKADO said:


> I would like to know who decided that the Bible was the truth and the only truth and Wiccan, Druid, and greek mythology were not.
> 
> A little story on Easter. Did you all know that long ago the druids and other earth religions had a spring celebration it honored Ester the goddess of fertilely and all Gods and Goddess have an animal attached to them hers is the rabbit. The Church didn't want these people to practice their religion they wanted them to be catholic so they the church leaders said hey we have a spring celebration too it is the resurrection of Jesus and so to get the people in to the church they took some of the same things the Druids already had the rabbit and eggs. Same thing happened with the with of Jesus. If you read the bible jesus was not born in the middle of winter but again the Druids had the winter celebration. All the celebrations centered around the moon.


That is an interesting story, thank you for sharing it.

I was raised Christian (RC) and not only do I respect other peoples (different) beliefs, but I enjoy hearing about them as well. There are many perspectives in the world, and I find it interesting. I have read all of the Bible, some of the Quran, and all of the Harry Potter Books with the exception of the next/last one, due out in July I believe.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

RescuePits said:


> I'd have no problem with the teaching of creationism if it were "taught" like Harry Potter, mythology, etc....that it is nothing more than make believe and mythology. You don't give your kid a Harry Potter book or a book on astrology or Greek mythology and say, "Now, this is the way the world works, and if you don't believe it you will go to hell."
> 
> The reality that the God of the bible is a monster? I agree. Don't want to scare off the kids too early.


That's what I have been trying to say all along, why not teach it as a THEROY like evolution and all the others, It does not have to be taught as fact.. For some odd reason people put the brakes on when it comes to it..

I wouldn't go so far as to call the reality of the god of the bible is a monster but yes the stories can be very grim, and consider this, If you agree that the stories in it now are grim just think of all the other scriptures that were left out of the new testament...
People don't seem to realise that the bible is not a finished book per-say, there are many other parts to it that have been left out, didn't make the cut, don't fit in or correspond and countless others that have been lost or have not been found yet...One of many reasons I don't read it...

On a side note, I have just learned that Eve was not the first woman, I forget her name but she was not created from Adams rib she was created from the same earth as Adam and made them equal and she later became a feminist and told Adam "NO" when he tried to get some..LOL
So God banished her and created Eve from Adams rib, not as an equal therefore she would reproduce under man....


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> I would like to know who decided that the Bible was the truth and the only truth and Wiccan, Druid, and greek mythology were not.
> 
> A little story on Easter. Did you all know that long ago the druids and other earth religions had a spring celebration it honored Ester the goddess of fertilely and all Gods and Goddess have an animal attached to them hers is the rabbit. The Church didn't want these people to practice their religion they wanted them to be catholic so they the church leaders said hey we have a spring celebration too it is the resurrection of Jesus and so to get the people in to the church they took some of the same things the Druids already had the rabbit and eggs. Same thing happened with the with of Jesus. If you read the bible jesus was not born in the middle of winter but again the Druids had the winter celebration. All the celebrations centered around the moon.


Yupper...This is due to our current calendar system not being accurate Thus the reason Christmas is in the winter, The only accurate calendar is the Mayan calendar...


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Don't forget that many religions were formed due to the individual interpretation of the Bible and it's stories. A lot is how it's interpreted.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Judy said:


> Don't forget that many religions were formed due to the individual interpretation of the Bible and it's stories. A lot is how it's interpreted.


Exactly.... I agree...


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

ericschevy said:


> Exactly.... I agree...


I agree as well


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

It's all in how it's interpreted. You're exactly right. But, I will say this. No real Christian will ever harm, look down upon, or consider themselves to be any better than another human being and do it in the name of the Lord. All of the killing that has been done in the name of God is stupid people with something to prove looking for a way to justify their own stupidity. You cannot kill people in the name of God. God will never ask you to hurt another living soul.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Betty then how do explain all the wiccans that we killed in the nmae of the church or the Native Americans that were killed or had their childern removed forom them in order to teach christainity. All the tribes that have been killed throught out the world in the name of the church. The Druids who wated to practice their religion had to in secert or the were killed. I could go on. 

I only reason Jesus' birthday is celebrated in the winter is to coinside withthe celebration of Yule. Also the same with Easter it is the celebration of spring. Halloween falls under the same catogory. Did you know that is really suppose to be called All Hallows Eve. It is when the vail between this life anfd the after life is the thinest. You are to make a plate of food and put it out for yuor loved one and celebrate the love you had. It is an honor to those that have passed on.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

MY MIKADO said:


> Betty then how do explain all the wiccans that we killed in the nmae of the church or the Native Americans that were killed or had their childern removed forom them in order to teach christainity. All the tribes that have been killed throught out the world in the name of the church. The Druids who wated to practice their religion had to in secert or the were killed. I could go on.
> 
> No REAL Christian will harm another living soul in the name of God. Someone posing as a Christian might, but not someone who follows the Bible. We are put on this earth to be witnesses, not judges. People did all of those things in the name of Christ, but they were wrong. And, the people that stood back and let it happen were wrong, too.
> 
> ...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I guess they end up in hell. The sacry part is that they teach even on the death bed if you say that Jesus is your savior then you can go to heaven. So Hitler could be there I don't think I want to go there if I have to put up with the likes of scum.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

MY MIKADO said:


> I guess they end up in hell. The sacry part is that they teach even on the death bed if you say that Jesus is your savior then you can go to heaven. So Hitler could be there I don't think I want to go there if I have to put up with the likes of scum.


Yep, according to the Bible, if you say you're sorry and you mean it, no matter what you did or who you are, you can get into Heaven. Also, according to the Bible, no matter how good your life was lived or how many good deeds you did, if you did not accept Jesus as your savior you go to Hell. So, that means Hitler can be in Heaven and Mother Theresa can be in Hell.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is pretty mixed-up if you ask me but alas nobody did. I think I would have made some good changes too.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Again, I am going to have to mention that there are other scriptures that cover these things but have been left out of the bible. I forget the name of the scripture but is was stated that Jesus had told one of his followers things that were of a secrete nature. It has been stated that he had told one that everyone goes to heaven, I wish I could remember the names but I'm not good with names and titles.


----------



## RescuePits (Mar 4, 2007)

ericschevy said:


> That's what I have been trying to say all along, why not teach it as a THEROY like evolution and all the others, It does not have to be taught as fact..


Theories can be tested scientifically. Myths cannot. Therein lies the difference. I have no problem with the teaching of mythology. It's interesting and is alluded to frequently in literature, so a working knowledge of it is pretty important. But to teach creationism as a theory of how the world came about...no, thanks.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

cane76 said:


> i think i remember the documentry,im a national geographic watching fool.
> I also believe i could take to the wild and live out the rest of my life with a minimum of tools and weapons which would prove that not only am i human but also a animal,i am no better or worse than any living being,just diffrent...


Cane--- you and my husband must be long lost brothers. He says it all the time!!!! You share alot of the same views.I would get husband on this thread but he is very blunt and foward, he might just get me banned. LOL


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Now see, This is where I get confused.. How can anyone look at them selves like an animal, I don't feel like an animal. I feel like a spirit that's only constrained by what this living vessel can do!! I feel no connection to this body I'm in. My intellect tells me that I am superior to any animal....


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Eric now I confused how can you not feel part of you body. To me this doesn't sound right. I don't know how you can feel like you are any better than the animals can you live with just the clothes on your back. Do you know how to take care of yourself. I'm in aww over nature.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

LOL I think you misunderstood me..When I say I feel no connection to my body I mean that when this body expires "I" meaning who I am goes to a better place where there is no pain, heartbreak, sense of loss, ect.
Of course I take care of myself, but this body is just an entity in this world that we know...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh good I'm glad you cleared that up for me. I was worried about you. But you see I think that we all are either just dead at the end or we all go on to a better place. In Eccleisiates 3 and 18 it says 

"I said it mine heart concerning the estate of the sons of men, that God might manifest them and that they might see that theyt hemselves are beast.
For that which befalleth the sons of men befalleth the beast; even one thing befalleth them as the one dies so dieth the other. Yea, they have all one breath: so that a man hath no preeminence above the beast:for all in vanity."


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

That maybe so, but I mean in comparison to an animal witch as far as I know animals have no soul..So I guess I don't agree with that passage...
The body of course is the same as an animal....Does that make sense..LOL


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

If that is what you want to believe Eric that is fine but most religions view animals on the same level as themselves. I could never look into their eyes and say they have no soul. Also if they are not going where I go when I die then I don't want to go.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

MY MIKADO said:


> Oh good I'm glad you cleared that up for me. I was worried about you. But you see I think that we all are either just dead at the end or we all go on to a better place. In Eccleisiates 3 and 18 it says
> 
> "I said it mine heart concerning the estate of the sons of men, that God might manifest them and that they might see that theyt hemselves are beast.
> For that which befalleth the sons of men befalleth the beast; even one thing befalleth them as the one dies so dieth the other. Yea, they have all one breath: so that a man hath no preeminence above the beast:for all in vanity."


That's an awsome quote!!! Love it.

Animals are probably more in tune with their own souls than most humans.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you Betty, That was my Mama's favorite she used it alot when people would try to say that they were better than the animals.


----------

